# Industrial training ship "Southampton"



## paul rennison (Feb 27, 2006)

Any information please, on the training ship "Southampton" at anchor in the Humber,I believe my wife's grandfather Sidney Thomas Attwood, later to be a trawler skipper was sent there between 1901-09.
Thanks in advance,
Rennop
(Thumb)


----------

